# Stanford KY: sable M Euth Date 4/22/10



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Arthur appears to be a purebred German Shepherd. He handles well, has great manners, and does well with other dogs. He is a big boy, probably about 70 lbs, maybe a bit more. But he is a perfect gentleman and seems to be quite intelligent
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Arthur: Petfinder

:help: URGENT Euth Date 4/22/10

















  ​
  ​
Lincoln County Animal Shelter
Stanford, KY
please email


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

*The shelter posted him today on KY Central, desperate to place him. Looks like the shelter updated his PF bio, too – sounds like a great dog! Unfathomable that a beautiful and great dog like him can die in a shelter.
*

*More About Arthur*


Arthur is a great dog with wonderful manner; he is a big boy, but handles like a dream. He appears to be a purebred, and is a lovely dog. He will make a great pet. This shelter euthanizes weekly due to overpopulation. Only one out of 10 dogs born ever find a home. 800 dogs and cats are euthanized each hour in the U.S. Thank you for considering a shelter dog. If you are interested in adopting this pet please e-mail Hillary at [email protected]




*
*


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Handsome boy ! :wub:


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

:help:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Happy Sable male!*

Look at that waggin' tail!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bump!!!!!! Thats only 2 days away!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Petfinder states ; Arthur - Rescued. Does that mean he found a home?


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Means a rescue organization took him into their program to find a home for him, Lillie. Yeah! We don't know which rescue, could be GSD or all breed, and we don't know how good the rescue organization is. If interested in adopting him, I'd ask the shelter for the name of the rescue. Fingers crossed for Arthur.


----------

